# A bit about me



## Kertys (26 Mar 2007)

Hello all,

yep a other new guys. I put down a few work to talk about me and what i been doing.
I am 33, From Montreal. I been working in the IT field for the pass 11 years now.
Did 5 years as a Network Admin and 4 It Field tech
I am currantly working in a Helpdesk as a team leader.
Got married last years, Father of a nice girl.
I am a WOW addic also.


4 years ago , when i turn 29, i went trought a phase..  Who am  i .. where should i be in my life...  BIG question time 
My health was going down the drain.. at 360 lbs and not doing anything about it ... I was getting High BP etc..
I decide to take my life in my own hand and try to strait thing up a bit.

After a few life changing habbit, i drop the weight to 230 lbs, my health is 200 % better, i flee great.
I always want to join the army,  because of my physical condition before I never apply. 

I been reading a lot about BMQ and Comm. Research. Spoke wih a few friend in the army.
So last november i talk with my wife and decide to apply for Comm. Research.
Got all my paper in by the end of november 2006. 
Got my Interview and Medical in february 2007 ..  and got my last medical paper in on feb 16.
Last news I got is that my file is in Ottawa for doctor aproval.

I really hope everything will go right and i get a offer soon.

For the BMQ, I know i will be test on my arrival at St-Jean,  Hopefully it will go well.. my running still suck..  I need to run more offen... 
Pull up and Set-Up are good.  I can do 25 pushup no prob.  and setup around 25 also.. A lot of room for improvement but i can pass this PT test i think...  

In the morning To improve on my running I do 2 min run 1 min walk ...  for 20 min 
at night then 3 min run / 1 min walk for a other 20 min, I run outside ..


Fill free to give me any advice or comment ...

I let u know when i get some news.


PS:  I am french .. so sorry for my english


----------



## Jaydub (26 Mar 2007)

I say good luck to you, and keep us posted.  Your story is an inspiration.


----------



## spud (26 Mar 2007)

Don't apologize for your English, at least you are trying. Congratulations on your determination, just stick to it and good things will happen. 

spud


----------



## Gardiners1 (26 Mar 2007)

Agree with the above poster.  DOn't worry about your english.  You are doing great.  It is much better than some people who have english as their first language so well done.  Also, well done regarding your weight loss.  That is not an easy thing to do and you should be proud of yourself for what you have accomplished.  Good luck with your application, I hope you get the call soon.


----------



## Rider12 (26 Mar 2007)

Congratulations to you and good luck!

Best Regards


----------



## Kertys (26 Mar 2007)

Ty all for those messages,  Hopeffully i gwt a call before the 29 of this month.  :
Otherwise will be next month   :cdnsalute:


----------



## Kertys (23 Apr 2007)

Hello everyone  

Today Aprils 23 i still did not get my call from the recruiting center...
I been told that the files usally stay 1 month in Ottawa for review before they responds usally.
My file as been with them since march 20 .. so it should be getting close now...

My training is hard... Working night shift is not helping me to much... 
My runninng is not emproving to much.... i am still around 15  min for 2.4k

+ I gain like 10 lbs...  could me muscle ...so now i am 240 lbs 
My setup are execellent and push up is still around 25 ...  

My wife and I are waiting every day for that phone call to ring...

Do u guys know usally how much time we have from the moment they call u and the time u get to St-Jean.


ty guys !


----------



## Durinde (23 Apr 2007)

Hey there, I just wanted to say keep at it. I also used to be over 300 lbs at one dark point in my life and now I'm about 235. I found out last week that I'm scheduled to start BMQ the 2nd of July (NE Tech(Communications) and I'm working very hard right now to make sure I pass the shuttle run the first go around. Balancing work and training isn't easy, but it sounds like you are making a good effort. I hope you get your call soon.


----------



## deedster (23 Apr 2007)

Kertys, bonne chance!
Everybody's right, don't worry about your English and keep up the good work!
I'm doing my aptitude test, medical & interview next Tuesday May 1.  Seems wierd to some that I am doing this at 50.  It's almost like when a man gets the "call" from God to serve as a priest, it doesn't always happen in "Prime Tiome". 
I am very excited...I'll keep you posted too.

Note: can someone send me an emoticon of crossed fingers?  ;D


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (23 Apr 2007)

From my personal experience, each time I've been posted somewhere, they usually only have given between 4-6 weeks.  
This is by no way a rule though.  Some people have less time, others more.  
Good luck, and keep up with the running!  For those of us over 200lbs the shuttle run (beep test) just plain sucks.  Inertia is not our friend.


----------



## Durinde (23 Apr 2007)

A side note:

I found out my BMQ date by chance. I called the recruiting office to make sure that they had gotten some medical forms I had sent - when they pulled up my file they told me I was starting July 2nd. They said they will call me back around the end of May to let me know when I go for swearing in.


----------



## Northernguardian (23 Apr 2007)

I have a 36 yr. old guy working for me. He was IT before he joined. Now he is AVS and works with databases, web apps, and supporting our deployed aircraft data systems. This guy is brilliant, and is going to go a long way. A true asset to the Forces. You can never start too late. Bon chance.


----------



## Kertys (27 Apr 2007)

Hey Guys!

I phone the Recruting Office yesterday to ask for a update   :-[
I did not get the answer i was looking for .. but i know why it taking so long now...

When i apply , i choose 2 trade.. Comm Reach and Air traffic Controler.
For the AIR trade I need to get a Medical AIR quote examination ... So this Air medical aprobation is more long then the regular one.

What sad me it when i did my enterview with the captain ... we decide to go with trade one (Comm Reach) since trade 2 (AIR) was not fiting my famally life and it would not get the support of my wife and kid...  to much moving.. etc... 

Now as per them (lady on the phone) its to late to do anything about that...  
Because i am now tag AIR for my medical ,  i need to stick to it...  the medical will get beetween 2 and 4 month to get processs.
I am pass month 1 now...  Do u think i should phone the captain about that ... because the medical was send 2 week after my interview.
I dont know if the captain would put in the computer that i was support to trade # 1... not trade 2 ..  or this that medical completed seperate process and the interview will not influance the medical check , what do u think guys.

Ty again for all your support.


----------



## Jaydub (27 Apr 2007)

Yeah, it takes time...

Have you filled out an application for a security clearance yet?  Maybe that's what's causing the delay.  I know they can take a very long time to process.


----------



## Kertys (27 Apr 2007)

Yes i did fill out that security check when i apply

.. the last update they have on file is that my medical files was in Ottawa since march 20. and my profile is flag AIR FACTOR.

I am sad !!   :-[

Its so funny that i want to get in so bad....   ;D


----------



## deedster (27 Apr 2007)

Kertys said:
			
		

> Its so funny that i want to get in so bad....   ;D


No, not funny, I feel the same way and I'm MUCH older than you.
I hope everything gets straightened out regarding your choices, etc...
Don't give up hope!


----------



## Keebler (27 Apr 2007)

Call the captain you interviewed with, he may be able to do something. Its worth a shot. If not then at least you know you did what you could and now just have to wait.  Goodluck, your call will come soon enough.


----------



## proudnurse (28 Apr 2007)

Thank you for sharing your story and for the update ;D your story is very inspiring. 

~Rebecca


----------



## Kertys (10 May 2007)

Hello All


Today is a sad day for me.. I phone the Recruiting office... I fail my medical.. they did not say why.. only that i will receive a letter with more detail.
I ask if it was finale or something i need to complete to get aproval.. they could not tell...

I hope it nothing serius..., maybe i need me to get test again for something....   I know what my BP was high during the Medical exam...  but will se when i get my letter.. for now .. the only thing i can do it wait for that letter ...

Thank you  for supporting me   ...  I need it now...


----------



## Keebler (10 May 2007)

Keep your chin up, you never know it may be something simple you can get your doctor to advise is not an issue.


----------



## GUNS (10 May 2007)

Kertys,
Don't loose hope yet. Wait for the letter and if the reason why you were turned down can be fixed, then go for it.

If you have the determination to join, then make it so.

You never mentioned your height because 230lbs on a 6ft 2in man is not all that bad.

I rejoined the Reserves at 51, though I was 220lbs, it is on a 6ft. 2in. frame.

Keep working out until there is no possibility of being excepted. Good things comes to those that wait.


----------



## Kertys (11 May 2007)

I am 6'1 .

51..  wow .. How was you BMQ .. was it hard

Yes... i wanna join so bad...  Lets hope it something fixable..
Does anyone know anyone that as been turn down on the medical and after fix what was wrong was accepted ?


----------



## Kertys (15 May 2007)

:-\ I got that letter  :-\

OK, like i was telling you before i got refuse for my medical

3 reasons..  

 - Head head with aura
 - High Blood Pressure 
 - Foot Insoles

Head head with aura:

Last time i got 1 was 9 month ago...  and all i took was a Advil migraine, and it was gone within 5 min...  So what i been told is to go to a Neurologue and have him certify i am ok ... and migraine are no longer a issue for me.

 - High Blood Pressure:
Average 140 / 90 , My doc advice me that when i drop 10 - 15 pound it would go away...    he give me some pill to drop under 120/80 until i loose the weight ..

 - Foot Insoles:
This is a other prob... When i was 14 old i when with the air cadets to a down hill skiing, I had a accident and i broke my ankel .. in my foot stop growing..  so i got foot  a 12.5 - 13 size and 1 foot at 14 .. so i need the insole to my the adjustation in my foot.
It ganna be hard for me to fix that...  I ganna try not taking those for 1 month and see if i get any pain in my back or leg...  also i try to get a foot doctor advice on that to see what he had to say.


I dont loose hope.. but... i am sad , and i am a bit frustrade.... :crybaby:

I keep u posted !!

 Kertys


----------



## Kertys (12 Sep 2007)

Woot !!!

I just call the recruiting office this morning.
My medical was accepted and aproved 

I am on the merit list now.. waiting for my offer   
Left hope for BMQ in October 

I let u all know.. i am so happy


----------



## chiquita (12 Sep 2007)

Way to go Kertys,

I totally understand your frustration with the recruiting process.  I've been in the forces for 15 yrs and have recently endured the process to change my role within the forces...it was a three year process.  I actually even reconsidered if I wanted to be part of the whole thing it was such a long process, and demoralizing at times.  I know first hand how waiting pays off, and how frustrating it can be.  Good for us for sticking it out!

As for your weight loss...you're an inspiration to me, congrats on your successes.


----------



## Gota (13 Sep 2007)

Kertys,

Well I gotta tell you man that I am very happy for you. Your story shows that hard work , determination and optimistic view are the key 
to suceeding through difficult times. I wish you the best of luck and wish you the best through your long trek in the CF. I myself just got a confirmation from the forces. I leave for Oct 1st to St.Jean. I am swearing in at CFRC toronto on the 19th, Sept. Hopefully I run into you at St.Jean if not best wishes again.

PS I am a wow addict too  *(Gota)70 warrior * ( Haomarush(Allliance)) *(gota)60 shaman * and *60 priest (Zuljin (horde))*. I been around since WOW beta ;D.

Gota


----------



## Bobby Rico (19 Sep 2007)

Excellent Kertys!  I've been following your story for awhile.  Hate to sound like a broken record around here, but yours truly is an inspirational story.  Good luck.  Hope to see you in October.


----------



## Kertys (15 Oct 2007)

Hello All

Some news ...  It seem that my file as been put on Hold cause, my case was close for to long... because of my medical problem before...
So right now it is on the desk of someone waiting to be "re approve" for security check.. should not be long... but u never know 

I keep my hope highs for BMQ in November 

 Late


----------



## GUNS (15 Oct 2007)

Kertys,
You have persued your quest to join since Mar.07 so don't give up now. Once you put on your uniform for the first time, you will know you made the right decision.

Best of luck and keep us informed.


----------



## geo (15 Oct 2007)

Kertys,
Hope that you have pursued your physical training & that your running / cardio has improved while you wait.

Hang in there, there is a light at the end of the tunnel and a valuable worthwhile career awaits you.

Good luck

CHIMO!


----------



## Rayman (16 Oct 2007)

Your story sounds like mine. Im 20 now. When I was 17 and living in Toronto me and a few buds made a pact to try and make it as reservists in 7th Arty in TO. Unfortunately I was fat and out of shape (still am), and my best bud who was in on it well...didnt have the documentation or the will to get it. So after being an air cadet for three years and wanting to be a pilot since about the age I joined (unfortunately that was around 2000...before Sept 11/01) and seeing that my competition to be one that would more than give me a run for my money I took an intrest in the Army. I originally wanted to be field artillery or armoured, but after playing a couple games based on battlefields with modern weapons (for the record so a few vets dont get the urge to smack me silly I know a video game is nothing compared to what is combat), I took an intrest in air defence artillery (I used to annoy some players on air battle maps cause they never got far into my base), simply because I liked the machinery they used, found some of my air cadet and flight type training and intrest in airplanes an asset, and I found an intrest in it. I started playing all maps from WW2 to ones based on Kuwait and OIF. So after recently looking at my life (stuck in a job that yes pays the bills but gets me by, by the skin on my teeth), and looking at all my options and what they would cost I decided to have a pow-wow with a recruiter. I actually got to speak to a recruiter who was AD and he explained the roll and how theyre used today and even though were down to just the ADATS, and the MMEV apparently went down with the MGS, I decided to try and get into shape to be a perspective 022 candidate...and being 5'8 and my max 250, and now down to 200 I just think....why buy some piece of junk food...it will only stop me from driving that ADATS. Is a piece of sugar worth that much? Well good luck!


----------



## geo (16 Oct 2007)

Rayman
250 Lbs and 5'8"... Yowze!
Congratulations on bringing down the tonnage to 200
Keep working at it - you're a young fella & shedding weight = adding years to your life.
Good luck to you!


----------



## Kertys (4 Nov 2007)

Hello all

I got my offer  

Starting Jan 7 2008, St-Jean French group  

I keep u posted with more info as i get it


----------



## GUNS (4 Nov 2007)

Excellent work on your part.

I envy you and others who are about to wear the uniform for the first time as a Reg.

It rekindles the feelings and memories of my first time back in 1968.

Keep your nose clean, listen to orders and keep one foot in front of the other and you will do fine.

Congrads soldier.


----------



## geo (4 Nov 2007)

Guns... 1968?... Yowze - You really are OLD!


----------



## GUNS (6 Nov 2007)

and 53 is?

and don't say "not as OLD as 57.


----------



## Kertys (7 Dec 2007)

Hello everyone..

It done .. I sworn in this morning at 10h30..  I was so nervous...   
Got a good picture with the captain  

I be in St-Jean   JAN 06 2008 platton 0104

Later all


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Dec 2007)

Good luck.

Whew, we can finally lock it up after three pages.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

